# White Palace Snowball



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

The Avalanche pushed out a snowball. White Palace Master Pista. Oh yes.


----------



## Shane Winn (Sep 1, 2003)

You're right about the chrome making this beauty pop. The White Palace EPS is awesome, but this is quite possibly the most beautiful piece if steel contruction I've ever seen. You're not going to be able to keep these on the shelves.


----------

